# NOPE, **** IT



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm getting off this godforsaken web-site and I shall do everything in my power to get banned


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 22, 2015)

#InternetDrama

Why are people commiting seppuku on this site when they can just log off forever?


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> #InternetDrama
> 
> Why are people commiting seppuku on this site when they can just log off forever?



Becuase of reasons


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

Nobody cuts their stomach on the Internet!


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nobody cuts their stomach on the Internet!



Everyone does


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Omg stoppppppppp


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Omg stoppppppppp



LOL


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

you kids and your Japan


----------



## LaFleur (Feb 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I'm getting off this godforsaken web-site and I shall do everything in my power to get banned



Why what's wrong with it? do you hate animal crossing too


----------



## oswaldies (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> you kids and your Japan



Oml, what the heck xDDD


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

Can't you just ask a mod to deactivate your account?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Leela said:


> Can't you just ask a mod to deactivate your account?



Gotta go out with a bang


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 22, 2015)

This isn't the right forum for this topic.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

sweetheart, you're making this hard for the mods. you could just leave the site as an easier and kinder option. people will hate you and call you a troll you know, who knows what happens behind the curtains but no matter what you should be able to control your behaviours :O


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

Eww, no! You can't purposely ban yourself!


----------



## LaFleur (Feb 22, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> This isn't the right forum for this topic.



that's the point, they want to get banned lol


----------



## Shax (Feb 22, 2015)

Remove this website from your bookmarks. Problem solved.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

looky here kid look just press logout and remove tbt from your bookmarks? I know you dream of leading the luxurious life of a troll but you aren't doing so good, you don't qualify, sorry


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 22, 2015)

Why are you doing this?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 22, 2015)

Attention seeker much...


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 22, 2015)

Bye!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

Or, you could do this:


*treacly music plays*
*I get out 2 finger puppets, one with a top hat with "MOD" on it (the mods), and another with glasses (me)*

Four-Eyes *doing a horrible falsetto*: Oh, Mister Moderator, could you PLEASE get rid of my Bell Tree License?
Mod: Why, of course, young lad. *gets a trash can, and throws the Bell Tree License in it*

*scenario over*

See? It's simple.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

Attention w****


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Attention w****


pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> pot calling the kettle black


What


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Attention w****



no need to swear at her =_=

Especially since you qualify for an attention whore.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 22, 2015)

Your such a attention seeker, just stop...


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> What



It's a saying that basically means you're being a hypocrite. Not that I agree, and not that I disagree, just translating it ;A;


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

You guys are really (TRIGGER TRIGGER) ******** (TRIGGER TRIGGER) if you don't know that she's trolling =_= dont be a baby trolls are everywhere on the internet. EVERYWHERE.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> It's a saying that basically means you're being a hypocrite. Not that I agree, and not that I disagree, just translating it ;A;



BINGO.


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 22, 2015)

From the way this thread is going, I can probably guess one of the reasons you want to leave. Sorry OP.


----------



## penguins (Feb 22, 2015)

we all know u'll be back lmao


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> pot calling the kettle black



True, Cory. So true.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 22, 2015)

Why is everyone posting on this? He's getting what he wants so..


----------



## P.K. (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> You guys are really (TRIGGER TRIGGER) ******** (TRIGGER TRIGGER) if you don't know that she's trolling =_= dont be a baby trolls are everywhere on the internet. EVERYWHERE.



I think calling them '********' is kind've an overkill there


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

peachesandicecream said:


> Why is everyone posting on this? He's getting what he wants so..



IKR


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Luka, for someone who is constantly getting offended, and thought they were going to hell for thinking someone should die, I'm surprised you thought it was okay to use the word "********".

This is 100% not sarcastic, that's not cool.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Luka, for someone who is constantly getting offended, and thought they were going to hell for thinking someone should die, I'm surprised you thought it was okay to use the word "********".
> 
> This is 100% not sarcastic, that's not cool.



=_= oh get over it. i could name things u do that aren't cool =_=


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> =_= oh get over it. i could name things u do that aren't cool =_=



I don't use offensive terms I shouldn't be using. Sure, I may swear, but I don't go around using words like "********". That's not a word you can use in today's society.


----------



## P.K. (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> =_= oh get over it. i could name things u do that aren't cool =_=



Beardo's right though that it was wrong of you to call people "********" and telling her to get over it when she called you out on it. Like pls re-evaluate yourself.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> *i* could name things *u* do that aren't cool *=_=*



Do you know what isn't cool? Incorrect grammar and the equal signs face. sorrynotsorry </3
Please don't call people ********, it's not a very nice way of putting things


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Beardo's right though that it was wrong of you to call people "********" and telling her to get over it when she called you out on it. Like pls re-evaluate yourself.



Thank you! I may use language that could be considered "offensive" sometimes, but I know where the line is and I don't cross it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> Do you know what isn't cool? Incorrect grammar and the equal signs face. sorrynotsorry </3
> Please don't call people ********, it's not a very nice way of putting things



Preach, especially that first part.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

This thread is a massacre. Please let's just love each other and not argue over a stupid random thread. :c Yeah this thread is unnecessary but you all are attacking each other because of it and it's not nice. TT^TT


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> Do you know what isn't cool? Incorrect grammar and the equal signs face. sorrynotsorry </3
> Please don't call people ********, it's not a very nice way of putting things



"Claps"


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> It's a saying that basically means you're being a hypocrite. Not that I agree, and not that I disagree, just translating it ;A;



I'm not a troll though? Hm. So how could I be a hypocrite when I don't even want attention nor am a troll? Hm oh well UoU


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I'm not a troll though? Hm. So how could I be a hypocrite when I don't even want attention nor am a troll? Hm oh well UoU



uh I don't know I have no idea ask Cory


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> This thread is a massacre. Please let's just love each other and not argue over a stupid random thread. :c Yeah this thread is unnecessary but you all are attacking each other because of it and it's not nice. TT^TT


This. I agree with you 100%


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> uh I don't know I have no idea ask Cory



No he's really rude to me, I have no idea what I even ever did. ;-;


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> No he's really rude to me, I have no idea what I even ever did. ;-;



No, I meant this cory!


----------



## Noah2000 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm gonna say this in the kindest way possible, but I don't think you guys should be giving this thread so much attention, you're giving him wat he wants, after all...


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 22, 2015)

I love waking up to a drama filled thread.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

Nah, I dont think I will c: Dont tell me what to do, letting yourself get worked up over a word ._.

******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** C:


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> No, I meant this cory!



Omg, you're the best lol.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanted to stay quiet this while time but guys ,*seriously*, stop posting. If you really don't want to cause more drama then report the thread and let a mod take care of it. You are not making the situation any better by bumping up the thread and just putting more attention into it. If you have a gripe with another user report them or vm them.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I wanted to stay quiet this while time but guys ,*seriously*, stop posting. If you really don't want to cause more drama then report the thread and let a mod take care of it. You are not making the situation any better by bumping up the thread and just putting more attention into it. If you have a gripe with another user report them or vm them.



Thank you!


----------



## penguins (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Nah, I dont think I will c: Dont tell me what to do, letting yourself get worked up over a word ._.
> 
> ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** C:



i'm sorry and how old are you????


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

It is actually fun now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



penguins said:


> i'm sorry and how old are you????



not telling.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I wanted to stay quiet this while time but guys ,*seriously*, stop posting. If you really don't want to cause more drama then report the thread and let a mod take care of it. You are not making the situation any better by bumping up the thread and just putting more attention into it. If you have a gripe with another user report them or vm them.



I kind of agree but I just want to post old disney channel shows and tell people that some words aren't nice because I'm bored.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> No, I meant this cory!



GO CORY! GO CORY!


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> No, I meant this cory!



omg.. This is amazing hahaha o.o


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hINPxQqb6fg


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone want some popcorn


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Nah, I dont think I will c: Dont tell me what to do, letting yourself get worked up over a word ._.
> 
> ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** ******** C:


The font color and grammar hurt me more than the words you're using.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hINPxQqb6fg



that's my jam


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KdDTjhogsY

- - - Post Merge - - -

thats my jam  get it? thats so raven? thats my jam?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

penguins said:


> i'm sorry and how old are you????



8 or 9, probably. 

Luka, I usually don't do this, but I have reported you. I'm tired of you being so immature. Like I said earlier, you seem easily offended, so I'm wondering why you think it's okay to use that word? It's not funny.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 22, 2015)

Llama drama.

...Is what I'd say if I wanted to contribute to this thread. Unfortunately I don't, so
I take back the above sentence.

EDIT: This seems to happen so often on this forum...


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

forget about cory, we got some drama in the houseee


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> forget about cory, we got some drama in the houseee



Go drama! Go drama!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Luka, I usually don't do this, but I have reported you. I'm tired of you being so immature. Like I said earlier, you seem easily offended, so I'm wondering why you think it's okay to use that word? It's not funny.



Classy. 
And I mean that. 

You've shown the most class out of anyone on this terrible thread. I just wish a mod would get online and shut it down already.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Mods, please save us from this war ;^;


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Classy.
> And I mean that.
> 
> You've shown the most class out of anyone on this terrible thread. I just wish a mod would get online and shut it down already.



Haha, thanks. I guess when someone crosses the line (which is luka 99% of the time) I don't want to go to her level. Also, I want her to learn a lesson.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Mods, please save us from this war ;^;



I bet they are thinking the same thing 
I wish people would understand that the mods are kind people who deserve respect for what they do for us by keeping this site running smoothly, and I hope these actions won't affect this site and its reputation


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I bet they are thinking the same thing
> I wish people would understand that the mods are kind people who deserve respect for what they do for us by keeping this site running smoothly, and I hope these actions won't affect this site and its reputation



I know, this is why I hate it when people deliberately make pointless threads. I mean yeah, it's nothing to get too strung over, but these people don't realize that they're giving the mods a hard time by giving them more crap to put up with. The mods just want to keep this site clean and civil and these people are deliberately disrespecting that. I don't know what's so hard about acting like you have common sense. :c


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 22, 2015)

The TBT community doesn't seem like an actual community... Every time a moderator leaves flame wars break out. I wish the moderators could always be on, but since in reality that's impossible, I'm in favor of more moderators! 

Also, please don't respond to this thread, it is pointless and doesn't need to be bumped... I apologize for the hyprocrisy...


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I know, this is why I hate it when people deliberately make pointless threads. I mean yeah, it's nothing to get too strung over, but these people don't realize that they're giving the mods a hard time by giving them more crap to put up with. The mods just want to keep this site clean and civil and these people are deliberately disrespecting that. I don't know what's so hard about acting like you have common sense. :c



Not only that but the mods might delete 00jachnas account which adds onto the cleaning up they have to do, as well as deleting the thread and maybe giving warnings to _someone_.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 22, 2015)

Woah, you guys blew this WAAAY out of proportion, didn't you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

More wars need to take place!

- - - Post Merge - - -

For christ sake, what do we live in? A world of peace? Hell nah! We need anarchy!


----------



## penguins (Feb 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Woah, you guys blew this WAAAY out of proportion, didn't you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



bye felicia


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I know, this is why I hate it when people deliberately make pointless threads. I mean yeah, it's nothing to get too strung over, but these people don't realize that they're giving the mods a hard time by giving them more crap to put up with. The mods just want to keep this site clean and civil and these people are deliberately disrespecting that. I don't know what's so hard about acting like you have common sense. :c



What is the point in people making threads like this, for spam? for attention? It isn't fair on the mods, they are kind, lovely people they don't deserve this! They spend at lot of their time to make sure this site is a nice friendly environment, tidy and organised. They shouldn't be wasting their time sorting out pointless stuff like this, this is so pathetic. I agree with you 100% and i think this thread on a whole is really sad, Deliberately messing up this thread section just as a joke, it isn't funny and its not fair. People really need to grow up and if they don't like the site they should just leave without a fuss, not make a thread about it just so they can get banned  poor mods xx


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

penguins said:


> bye felicia



Ooh, that's so shady.

but I agree

Bye Felicia


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 22, 2015)

You guys should know better than to post in a thread like this. Expect to receive warnings/infractions.


----------

